# Marblehead area night casting



## ford guy (Mar 28, 2009)

Going to try to get out next Friday if I can. probably only time i'll get out this fall. I have fished at lakeside before, but anyone fish off Catawba pier or anywhere else in the area for night eyes? Have never fished over there but have a place to stay within walking distance. What kind of lures do you use around there if you go? I fished off lakeside about 8 years ago and we used small, shallow diving shad raps and did really well. Caught 14 one night and 6 another night. haven't had a chance to go since (married with 3 kids since then) Thanks for any input guys!


----------



## vandaman55 (Feb 16, 2012)

Just listening to my buddy who lives on Marblehead and fishes everyday the lake lets him, he talked of people getting 'em at Catawba. He spends his time at Lakeside as it is so close. He spoke of lights and shad relating to them in the late fall night pattern. They also catch 'em at Mazurics.


----------



## ford guy (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Any idea what kind of lures he uses?


----------



## vandaman55 (Feb 16, 2012)

First one outta the box is a blue HJerk. Anything suspending, blue, clown. From there to shad raps and the rest of the box.


----------



## gone-fishing (Aug 27, 2011)

Lakeside, catawba, mh lighthouse huron lighthouse, Sandusky bay can all be good. Once the hogs show up at catawba it tends to slow down east of there. All depends on weather I guess. I usually do the best at huron. I usually start with a ripstick until the water cools a little more then the hj's. Blue/crome or any clowns or perch patterns worked best for me. Btw at some point they start charging $ to fish from lakeside pier. Only happened to me a few times But I just went somewhere else.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ford guy (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for all the info guys! I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

I don't think they have charged at Lakeside in 15 years. When they did I believe it was to support the rental of several porta-pottys. I fish there every year and even when they did charge it was like 2 bucks. The post about lure selection was spot on. reef runner ripsticks and big husky jerks. blue/chrome and clown.


----------



## vandaman55 (Feb 16, 2012)

Do you use HJ 12s or as large as 14s ?


----------



## Buckhunter1206 (Sep 15, 2012)

We get the majority of them on 14's. Sometimes it seems like the 12's better so if no hits on the 14 I'll switch for a bit. 

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kamikazil (Jul 11, 2009)

what colors are best besides black and gold, and yellow.


----------



## Buckhunter1206 (Sep 15, 2012)

Blue chrome Helsinki shad and black/gold have caught all my fish so far. Clown and glass clown are must haves as well

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ford guy (Mar 28, 2009)

You guys use snap swivels or tie right on to the lure? Think it matters either way?


----------



## Buckhunter1206 (Sep 15, 2012)

I use snap swivel. Never had issues

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

I use a #2 round bottom cross lock snap only on the cranks. If that thing is rolling I want to know it.


----------



## ford guy (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks guys. 

Jim, you use those swivels for casting cranks as well as trolling?


----------



## 2fast4u (Feb 7, 2012)

Also try purple Sunfire HJ or black and gold XPS, snaps only for me. Heading up tomorrow night and that's where I will start.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

There is no swivel, just a plain snap for casting or trolling. A propperly tuned lure will not spin up your line.


----------



## ford guy (Mar 28, 2009)

Got it. Thanks guys. I'll be there tomorrow night. Hopefully this wind dies down! I'll post how we do.


----------



## gone-fishing (Aug 27, 2011)

That wind can be a good friend

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ford guy (Mar 28, 2009)

Sorry for the late post: got out Friday night around 830 or so to Catawba. As we're walking out about 3 guys had fish on and there were probably at least 20 lying on the dock. We were just in time for them to leave. Never even had a hit in a couple hours and only saw a couple more caught. Went to lakeside. Only a few guys fishing there when we got there. A few fish on the dock. Didn't see any caught and didn't catch any ourselves. Tons of shiners in the water there though! Beautiful night though. Water was pretty clear even after the gale force winds on Thursday night.


----------



## macd72 (Aug 18, 2013)

How do you get to the pier at Lakeside? I usually hit up Huron, but I want to try another location while the dredging is going on.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Buckhunter1206 (Sep 15, 2012)

In all honesty I would save the gas money. Moon has shut things down. I had buddies in Lorain and Huron and nobody saw a fish caught. Just my opinion 

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 2fast4u (Feb 7, 2012)

We landed our fish from 9:30-11:30 all on Gold. Moon never affected us a bit. Best night this year.


----------



## 2fast4u (Feb 7, 2012)

Not as good as last night but still we caught fish. They were earlier than the night before 6:30-8-30 then the pressure dropped nothing after that. Anything with a orange or red belly. Hardly moving the lure and they hit after sitting still for 5-8 seconds.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

A slow retrieve (and I mean SSSSllllllooooowwwww). Usually no faster that 1 crank a second, and sometimes that's too fast. If you feel the lure on a tight line you're reeling too fast. Good luck.


----------



## 2fast4u (Feb 7, 2012)

Does anyone think that Catawba/ Marblehead area water will clean enough to fish Saturday night? Looks like the wind is going to turn offshore today, thinking of making a trip up. We've had better luck up there this fall than around here.


----------



## ChinnAgain (May 28, 2012)

Catawba was about 6 inch visibility last night. Tried Lakeside pier but it was closed for being iced up. Huron was around 12 inch visibility with blood evidence on the pier of fish being caught a few hours before I got there.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 2fast4u (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for the update. Sound like it should be good for Saturday.


----------

